# Salmon run 2014



## Wylan

JungleGeorge said:


> Is it just you didn't like the one I gave. Cause it was the truth!


DO YOU SWEAR TO TELL THE TRUTH, THE WHOLE TRUTH, AND NOTING BUT THE TRUTH?:gaga:


----------



## Robert Holmes

What are you waiting for I saw a few inland Aug 3. I am sure that by Sept 3 you will have a bunch more


----------



## Magic Man

8 for 8 on eggs below a bobber all silver big man


----------



## wdf73

Magic Man said:


> 8 for 8 on eggs below a bobber all silver big man


Yeee Haww! Sounds like dere stacked like cordwood!
Where's my big yaller fishin pole wit da 98# line??!! Any body got da ticklers? Where did I leave my meth pipe??!!


----------



## fonzy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdude

fonzy said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Hahahahaha, classic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JVoutdoors

Benzie Rover said:


> Whoosh! Whoosh! Whoosh!
> 
> What's that noise!?!? Oh yes, looky there, the promoter fly-boys got a fresh pod pinned down in one of the early run holes in the august bath-water - setting the hook on every drift - when they bump yah, set fast!!! Nothing like going 3/26 - leaving 23 fish trailing 5' of fluoro from their caudal and pec fins along with that #12 black stone they were just engulfing.
> 
> Sorry for the sarcasm, but when you can only witness it for so many years before it gets really old... These early fish are very very spooky and you should not expect many to actually bite!
> 
> Yes kings run in the hot water - and yes, we most likely got a push of noids last night and then of course we'll see the websites full of grip-n-grin shots with big olives all next week... but if you actually want to get those fish to EAT something - find cooler water or wait a few weeks.
> 
> Thundersticks, floating bags or skein work best at 58 or lower - but you'll have a few bites up to 65 degrees or so right now... cold nights can help lower river holes big time! Expect a good day to be maybe 2 or 3 snappers out of a big pod of fish, and that can be a fun day for sure - but dudes 'hitting' 15 or 20 or more right now are no different from the true Sept snaggers below Homestead - only diff is most of the snaggers actually keep and utilize their catch. I love watching my bobber drop in front of dudes lining them.


:lol: Amen Benzie Rover. A lot of fertilizer being spread on this post. Hope to meet you as one of the few actually fishing on the Betsie!


----------



## nighttime

fonzy said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol


----------



## Waz_51

JVoutdoors said:


> :lol: Amen Benzie Rover. A lot of fertilizer being spread on this post. Hope to meet you as one of the few actually fishing on the Betsie!


Hey, I actually fish when I'm up there too! It doesn't get much better than a bobber down or having a rod almost yanked from your hands while throwing squids! 

Only 17 more days baby!


----------



## fishfray

If you watched the homestead dam last week a big king would try to jump it about every five minutes. Saw a few in the platte while trout fishing also.


----------



## steely171

Was on the Platte yesterday. Very few tuna but they are there........just saying


----------



## wdf73

fonzy said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What's with the single hook dude? Are you one of those purists or something? ?!!


----------



## johnnie555

All you guys bitching about fly guys sound like a bunch of old woman. It sure gets old. I don't care what anyone uses (flies, bait, hardware) as long as it's within the parameters of the law. Just get out and enjoy yourself. After all that's what it's supposed to be about. Don't ruin these forums by spewing a bunch of garbage and bashing others. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dinoday

johnnie555 said:


> All you guys bitching about fly guys sound like a bunch of old woman. It sure gets old. I don't care what anyone uses (flies, bait, hardware) as long as it's within the parameters of the law. Just get out and enjoy yourself. After all that's what it's supposed to be about. Don't ruin these forums by spewing a bunch of garbage and bashing others.




The salmon run brings this out every year. 
Probably more than part of the reason we've lost some good Mod's over the years here.
Just get out and fish


----------



## mrjimspeaks

johnnie555 said:


> All you guys bitching about fly guys sound like a bunch of old woman. It sure gets old. I don't care what anyone uses (flies, bait, hardware) as long as it's within the parameters of the law. Just get out and enjoy yourself. After all that's what it's supposed to be about. Don't ruin these forums by spewing a bunch of garbage and bashing others.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You seem to be ignoring what most of us have against the fly guys...they're not within the parameters of the law. One in twenty or so might be swinging streamers for a legit fish, the rest are yanking/flossing. Also, anyone who advocates a little discretion on this site is also an old woman I'm sure.


----------



## JVoutdoors

Waz_51 said:


> Hey, I actually fish when I'm up there too! It doesn't get much better than a bobber down or having a rod almost yanked from your hands while throwing squids!
> 
> Only 17 more days baby!


I think I will be down by the second bend tomorrow. Probably wasting gas money this early but only live once... there has got to be fish there and hopefully one is dumb enough to grab my poor excuse for a presentation with a spinning rod and bobber! ne_eye:


----------



## fishinfever

johnnie555 said:


> All you guys bitching about fly guys sound like a bunch of old woman. It sure gets old. I don't care what anyone uses (flies, bait, hardware) as long as it's within the parameters of the law. Just get out and enjoy yourself. After all that's what it's supposed to be about. Don't ruin these forums by spewing a bunch of garbage and bashing others.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app



The best post I have read all week and it's true every year!

Good luck,
FF


----------



## wintrrun

Waz_51 said:


> Only 17 more days baby!


I knew I heard carnival music off in the distance.:lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter

wintrrun said:


> I knew I heard carnival music off in the distance.:lol:


No doubt it's coming.


----------



## wintrrun

stickbow shooter said:


> No doubt it's coming.


Just a matter of time before some ******, namely myself, starts an " It's on! " thread causing the great salami rush 2014.:lol:


----------



## wdf73

johnnie555 said:


> All you guys bitching about fly guys sound like a bunch of old woman. It sure gets old. I don't care what anyone uses (flies, bait, hardware) as long as it's within the parameters of the law. Just get out and enjoy yourself. After all that's what it's supposed to be about. Don't ruin these forums by spewing a bunch of garbage and bashing others.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hmmmm. Guess I'll have to read my regs for a description of a fly. For some reason, I didn't realize the guys with telephone poles and Turk s ticklers were fly fishermen. .........


----------



## johnnie555

wdf73 said:


> Hmmmm. Guess I'll have to read my regs for a description of a fly. For some reason, I didn't realize the guys with telephone poles and Turk s ticklers were fly fishermen. .........


Where did I ever call a "tickler" a fly? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51

wintrrun said:


> I knew I heard carnival music off in the distance.:lol:


 :beer:

Just be sure to wait on the salami rush post until September 3rd... I'll be back to work by then! LMAO


----------



## wdf73

johnnie555 said:


> Where did I ever call a "tickler" a fly?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Only two posts here that poke fun at equipment. One talks of fly guys and the other of ticklers. Your post yells at "all you guys" who are complaining of fly fishermen. Either all you guys means one post, or you are including ticklers in your description of flies.


----------



## johnnie555

wdf73 said:


> Only two posts here that poke fun at equipment. One talks of fly guys and the other of ticklers. Your post yells at "all you guys" who are complaining of fly fishermen. Either all you guys means one post, or you are including ticklers in your description of flies.


Apparently you need to look at all the posts again. I'm not starting an argument. Just saying keep it clean and don't bash others because they fish differently. This forum gets overrun every year with that crap this time of year. It gets old! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter

Anyone thinking about coming up fishing this weekend might do good. Manistee lake has had quite a few boats anchored and jigging. And there has been more and more boats trolling the harbour. Also there has been a steady stream of boats and campers going down M55. So either a lot of people are hoping for fish or there starting.


----------



## wintrrun

stickbow shooter said:


> Anyone thinking about coming up fishing this weekend might do good. Manistee lake has had quite a few boats anchored and jigging. And there has been more and more boats trolling the harbour. Also there has been a steady stream of boats and campers going down M55. So either a lot of people are hoping for fish or there starting.


Stop giving the lurkers...........HOPE !:lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter

Alright I'll stop, although I thought I just seen someone looking like Waz speeding toward Manistee. :lol:


----------



## Waz_51

stickbow shooter said:


> Alright ,I thought I just seen someone looking like Waz speeding toward Manistee. :lol:


No sir! My preferred stomping grounds are a tad bit north of there!


----------



## luckyshorts

Walked a few miles of a nw river yesterday and saw only 3 fish. It's definitely not on yet


----------



## DoubleJay

luckyshorts said:


> Walked a few miles of a nw river yesterday and saw only 3 fish. It's definitely not on yet


One more week of these cold nights and a little rain......woo hoo!

Jay


----------



## mdj

Fished many miles of the lower PM this morning. Nothing doing with sticks and skein. Saw 1 fish move. It's definitely not on yet. There are decent amounts of fish in pm lake according to some we talked to, but the river seemed devoid of fish.


----------



## iceassasin

mdj said:


> Fished many miles of the lower PM this morning. Nothing doing with sticks and skein. Saw 1 fish move. It's definitely not on yet. There are decent amounts of fish in pm lake according to some we talked to, but the river seemed devoid of fish.



I had an identical experience to yours..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## vanj85

Ditto, went out this a.m. launched at custer, no signs of anadromous fish. Maybe in two weeks i'll make another trip. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wintrrun

vanj85 said:


> Ditto, went out this a.m. launched at custer, no signs of anadromous fish. Maybe in two weeks i'll make another trip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you see any potadromous fish?


----------



## vanj85

Nope none of those either.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdude

Went 0 for 2 tossin some t'sticks around the pm on Wednesday last week. Only thing that triggered strikes was me pausing the retrieve to swat mosquito's, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bloomy321

We'll fished both the pier heads and the river the past few days. Big lake was slow in the evenings...better in the am. River is still very slow. It's not on yet. 1 fish in 2 days. Lost 2 others. Not much activity....pry another week or 2 away with some rain


----------



## Theangler1

Hey guys. I was wondering what pound test you guys use for the kings in any river. I know they get into the wood easily with around 8 test. I couldn't use anything below 10 last year but I want to make sure not to spook them. What do you guys recommend? And do you use flouro or mono?


----------



## Waz_51

Theangler1 said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering what pound test you guys use for the kings in any river. I know they get into the wood easily with around 8 test. I couldn't use anything below 10 last year but I want to make sure not to spook them. What do you guys recommend? And do you use flouro or mono?


I'd switch to 30lb braid and a fluorocarbon leader in the 12-17lb range, depending on water clarity... If the water is dirty enough, you could run braid straight to your lure... Of course, this is all depending on what you're throwing... What I just suggested would be for casting lures like spoons or body baits


----------



## vanj85

I run 20lb fireline crystal straight to crank. when floating bobbers I run 20 lb to ballbearing swivel to 15-20lb mono 4-6' eggloop knot. kings aren't line shy unless your flossing em off gravel. fyi, last time out I tried 832 20lb & I think I likey. next weekend I'll see if it holds up to wood and kings, but it's super smooth compared to fireline and casts awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AdamBradley

30 lb power pro main straight for throwing to kings in the wood. You want the power to pull em out, and if they are aggressive enough to hit a crank, they are not line shy. Same main for skein, 15 lb flouro.


----------



## Bigbird517

I run #10 suffix green with a #8 floro leader for skein. With an 11 1/2 ft rod. I use #12 suffix on a 9ft rod for throwing cranks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jatc

AdamBradley said:


> 30 lb power pro main straight for throwing to kings in the wood. You want the power to pull em out, and if they are aggressive enough to hit a crank, they are not line shy. Same main for skein, 15 lb flouro.



I use 30# braid for these deep, wood infested holes. Not so worried about horsing the fish out, but more about blowing through $100 a day worth of tackle from snagging into the logs.

I make my own inline spinners and use a 20# split ring to attach the hook. If the hook buries in a submerged log and won't pull out, I just point the rod at the lure and wrap the line between the reel and first guide around a small piece of dowel that I keep tethered to my vest. A good steady pull will open the ring, and I get everything back but my hook. I can reuse all the parts to make up another spinner on the spot and I'm right back to fishing.

Warning: Don't EVER just wrap the braid around your hand to pull the hook. Been there, done that. OUCH! Also, you'll see guys hold the spool instead of wrapping the line around something as well. Another bad idea as the line on the spool will cut into itself and your next few casts will only go about 5'.

The other nice thing is I usually end up with numerous t-sticks, flies, and trebles that I hook into from guys that thought 17# test was strong enough to pull the hooks out of those logs.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Caught one inland a week ago. I am beginning to think that the DNR fish planting reports are a hoax. We went 5 miles out yesterday and after 6 hours of watching poles do nothing we brought the boat in and went pike fishing. Lots of action on the pike fishing.


----------



## AdamBradley

jatc said:


> I use 30# braid for these deep, wood infested holes. Not so worried about horsing the fish out, but more about blowing through $100 a day worth of tackle from snagging into the logs.
> 
> I make my own inline spinners and use a 20# split ring to attach the hook. If the hook buries in a submerged log and won't pull out, I just point the rod at the lure and wrap the line between the reel and first guide around a small piece of dowel that I keep tethered to my vest. A good steady pull will open the ring, and I get everything back but my hook. I can reuse all the parts to make up another spinner on the spot and I'm right back to fishing.
> 
> Warning: Don't EVER just wrap the braid around your hand to pull the hook. Been there, done that. OUCH! Also, you'll see guys hold the spool instead of wrapping the line around something as well. Another bad idea as the line on the spool will cut into itself and your next few casts will only go about 5'.
> 
> The other nice thing is I usually end up with numerous t-sticks, flies, and trebles that I hook into from guys that thought 17# test was strong enough to pull the hooks out of those logs.


Sorry for my lack of clarity! Yes, I use 30 lb only to be able to pull hooks straight on tsticks and whatnot, not to horse the fish too much, my rod is only rated to 17!.... I like the dowel on a retractor trick! I'll be doing that this weekend instead of finding the closest stick! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Well my son and brother were below High Bridge last night and got zero, didn't see any fish porpising or anything in the holes they fished.


----------



## mkydsm

I see a few reports in the rivers, but it looks like its pretty slow out there. Anyone know how the Frankfort area is doing? Im heading up in two weekends and am considering pushing my trip... which might not even be possible.


----------



## sjk984

It's on I saw 20-30 @ the little man wier. Grab your gear and run don't walk

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SteelieArm14

Betsie was very slow last weekend. 1 fish hooked between 3 guys. its probably going to be a bit before we see decent numbers. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Frogpoopin

Long slow rain..... nothing north..... going to be a while yet


----------



## Mr Burgundy

They got hammered with rain yesterday and thurs has severe t storms that night. Could bring in a few fish but agree it's going to be a while


----------



## stickbow shooter

Mr Burgundy said:


> They got hammered with rain yesterday and thurs has severe t storms that night. Could bring in a few fish but agree it's going to be a while


Rain was spotty around the Wellston area yesterday. If you had rain it didn't last very long.


----------



## wintrrun

stickbow shooter said:


> Rain was spotty around the Wellston area yesterday. If you had rain it didn't last very long.


Its not always the wellston area you need to get hammered with rain in order to make the BigM rise below Tippy. 
It does help a little.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Im sorry gents i was talking about another area. Rhymes with smenzonia I didnt say the name of the river though lol


----------



## Waz_51

Mr Burgundy said:


> Im sorry gents i was talking about another area. Rhymes with smenzonia I didnt say the name of the river though lol


Will you be up there this weekend?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I will be there in 2 days


----------



## wintrrun

Mr Burgundy said:


> I will be there in 2 days


And the start of the carnival is upon us!:evilsmile


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Meaning I'm the ring leader?


----------



## wintrrun

Mr Burgundy said:


> Meaning I'm the ring leader?


No.
But I hear they are still accepting applications at Vacationland Trailer Park.
This years ringleader / mc also gets to wear the tiara and hold the bouquet in the Sunday morning campground parade.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

There will be a butt ton of people fishing that river this weekend and all of them will be trying to catch the same 10 fish in the whole river system. We're thinking of hitting the soo for pinks cause the river is so bad right now


----------



## luckyshorts

I agree. Was up there yesterday. Water was muddy. Saw no fish the whole day. The carnival is gonna be upset unless they get a push before the weekend


----------



## Waz_51

No worries... If there's a fish to be had, we'll catch it!


----------



## Jimbos

Waz_51 said:


> No worries... If there's a fish to be had, we'll catch it!


A legend in your own mind.....lol......good luck


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Luck will be needed this year, that's for sure


----------



## FishKilla419

wintrrun said:


> No.
> But I hear they are still accepting applications at Vacationland Trailer Park.
> This years ringleader / mc also gets to wear the tiara and hold the bouquet in the Sunday morning campground parade.


Application entries are full.
There's a ton of people every year. Every year we catch fish.

Sent from my S5


----------



## wintrrun

Waz_51 said:


> No worries... If there's a fish to be had, we'll catch it!


What's this "we" crap.
You got a women's rabbit in your pocket?


----------



## Waz_51

wintrrun said:


> What's this "we" crap.
> You got a women's rabbit in your pocket?


I got a ringer in my back pocket who just decided to join the fiance and me at our campsite this weekend... In fact, he posted on this very page!


----------



## Waz_51

Jimbos said:


> A legend in your own mind.....lol......good luck


Awww, come on, JimBob!

I just have a little confidence built after 6 consecutive years of catching a few fish...I don't have half the knowledge that some of the guys who post on here do, but I've figured out a few ways to catch fish when the going gets tough! Yes, it does involve 100# test and a broom handle for a rod...:sly:

Besides, didn't you notice how I worded that statement? I left myself an out! I said IF there were some fish, we'd catch some... If we don't catch any, then there obviously isn't any fish! LMAO


----------



## Jimbos

Waz_51 said:


> Awww, come on, JimBob!
> 
> I just have a little confidence built after 6 consecutive years of catching a few fish...I don't have half the knowledge that some of the guys who post on here do, but I've figured out a few ways to catch fish when the going gets tough! Yes, it does involve 100# test and a broom handle for a rod...:sly:
> 
> Besides, didn't you notice how I worded that statement? I left myself an out! I said IF there were some fish, we'd catch some... If we don't catch any, then there obviously isn't any fish! LMAO


Man, you can't catch em unless your get your ass out there and try. I love the confidence. I seriously want to hear about some jigging exploits, I'm going to try to pull myself away from the walleyes and give it a go myself on Saturday.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

This year's gonna play a little different I think. Good luck gents

Burgundy


----------



## AdamBradley

I predict a long scattered run based on what I'm seeing thus far. Now don't get me wrong, if we get a hard cold push, it'll be on (farmers almanac says that will happen).... buuuuuuut, from what i am seeing thus far, there will be fresh fish pushing into october.....but I'll be part of the circus this weekend and can't wait to hit the piers!


----------



## FishKilla419

Mr Burgundy said:


> This year's gonna play a little different I think. Good luck gents
> 
> Burgundy




Sent from my S5


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm more like this. This is the first year (that I can remember) that the rivers don't have many fish. I can't explain how disappointed I am but it's better than sitting on my tuckus


----------



## wintrrun

FishKilla419 said:


> Application entries are full.
> There's a ton of people every year. Every year we catch fish.
> 
> Sent from my S5


I hope you have a great time up there. 
Your a shoe in for a guy who would catch fish up there, so no worries.
I will keep my fingers crossed on you being nominated ringleader/ MC / Salmon Queen.


----------



## wintrrun

Waz_51 said:


> I got a ringer in my back pocket who just decided to join the fiance and me at our campsite this weekend... In fact, he posted on this very page!


I fish along side fellow " ringers".
I never depend on them.
Your either the man, a man or a cheerleader in salmon fishing the Betsie.


----------



## Waz_51

wintrrun said:


> I fish along side fellow " ringers".
> I never depend on them.
> Your either the man, a man or a cheerleader in salmon fishing the Betsie.


Well, I'm a man that can catch fish, but I'm not THE man... So I don't really know what that means but one thing that I do know is that some king salmon are about to meet a premature death! 

Truthfully, I'm still learning and always will be as long as I have a more experienced fisherman with me... There's a local that I run into up there every time that I make it up and he has shortened my learning curve considerably! 

I guess I'll just have to settle for THE man in training!


----------



## tom01mxz800

Im ready I just made my reservations, put 180# test on and have been casing football's in the back yard all night. Heading to joanns in the morning for some yarn.Gripnripyall


----------



## Waz_51

I should also say that I only keep a hen or two, just enough to get more gut for next year's run... I'll also keep a few males, but only enough to put a few in the freezer

The kings in that river reproduce naturally, so I try to keep my impact at a minimum!


----------



## mrjimspeaks

wintrrun said:


> I fish along side fellow " ringers".
> I never depend on them.
> Your either the man, a man or a cheerleader in salmon fishing the Betsie.


So...does that make me a "ringer" then? You gonna be swamped again this year or you gonna make it up?


----------



## fonzy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wintrrun

mrjimspeaks said:


> So...does that make me a "ringer" then? You gonna be swamped again this year or you gonna make it up?


As long as there's a princess seat in the front of the driftboat you will always be a ringer.
I am pretty much freed up this fall after the 4th of September and plan on doing a lot of weekday fishing.


----------



## steelyeyed

All I know is I wanna get a couple hens for some eggs and get on to winter steely's.


----------



## Trout King

What is a salmon and how do you catch them?


----------



## sjk984

Trout King said:


> What is a salmon and how do you catch them?


Depends

Some at least try to hook them in the mouth. I prefer spawn bags that they eat

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trout King

Salmon are a kind of fish right? How do they run?


----------



## steelyeyed

Bahahaha how do fish run?


----------



## wdf73

Read Dr Seuss "One fish two fish". "Here are some who like to run; they run for fun in the hot hot sun."
Aren't salmon a kind of drug though? The guys at Tipsy dam say they smoke em, and I didn't think they would waste their time smoking anything that wasn't mind altering. Also, they often claim to have "rolled one". I rest my case. If they roll them, then smoke them, salmon must be a kind of weed that grows in the river. The way to harvest is with huge treble hooks and yarn.


----------



## gooseboy

wdf73 said:


> Read Dr Seuss "One fish two fish". "Here are some who like to run; they run for fun in the hot hot sun."
> Aren't salmon a kind of drug though? The guys at Tipsy dam say they smoke em, and I didn't think they would waste their time smoking anything that wasn't mind altering. Also, they often claim to have "rolled one". I rest my case. If they roll them, then smoke them, salmon must be a kind of weed that grows in the river. The way to harvest is with huge treble hooks and yarn
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone at tippy smokes salmon and rolls them. Not everyone at tippy uses treble and yarn. Not everyone at tippy is tipsy or using illicit drugs.


----------



## eye-sore

Sounds like no fun then


----------



## wdf73

gooseboy said:


> wdf73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Dr Seuss "One fish two fish". "Here are some who like to run; they run for fun in the hot hot sun."
> Aren't salmon a kind of drug though? The guys at Tipsy dam say they smoke em, and I didn't think they would waste their time smoking anything that wasn't mind altering. Also, they often claim to have "rolled one". I rest my case. If they roll them, then smoke them, salmon must be a kind of weed that grows in the river. The way to harvest is with huge treble hooks and yarn
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone at tippy smokes salmon and rolls them. Not everyone at tippy uses treble and yarn. Not everyone at tippy is tipsy or using illicit drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right. I think a guy claimed to have caught a fish legally there a few years ago. However, since there were no witnesses, and nothing could be proven, the locals let him off with a warning.......
> 
> I don't mean to knock the area, the big M is an awesome river, and I would love to fish it more. I just got totally fed up with the prevailing attitudes there.
> More power to you guys who fish there and do it legally; you have my respect!
Click to expand...


----------



## MERGANZER

wdf73 said:


> gooseboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right. I think a guy claimed to have caught a fish legally there a few years ago. However, since there were no witnesses, and nothing could be proven, the locals let him off with a warning.......
> 
> I don't mean to knock the area, the big M is an awesome river, and I would love to fish it more. I just got totally fed up with the prevailing attitudes there.
> More power to you guys who fish there and do it legally; you have my respect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya! I have been to Tippy 3 times and it was awful all three times. I will never go back. I like to enjoy fishing not fighting with idiots who are inconsiderate slobs.
> 
> Ganzer
Click to expand...


----------



## wintrrun

MERGANZER said:


> wdf73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya! I have been to Tippy 3 times and it was awful all three times. I will never go back. I like to enjoy fishing not fighting with idiots who are inconsiderate slobs.
> 
> Ganzer
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought but....... What rivers got the biggest slobs on it during salmon season???
> Things that make you go hmmmmmm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jfish

It almost sounds like the DNR caters to snaggers. If a place like that is so filled with snaggers and slobs why aren't they getting busted? Or does the dnr bust some of them? Sounds like they could write tickets all day long at that place. Heck it sounds like if they took a hike down the betsie it would be an all day event as well. Should I keep naming places? I only have to look online at this forum to see these locations. Does the DNR really not care about the snaggers?


----------



## wintrrun

Jfish said:


> It almost sounds like the DNR caters to snaggers. If a place like that is so filled with snaggers and slobs why aren't they getting busted? Or does the dnr bust some of them? Sounds like they could write tickets all day long at that place. Heck it sounds like if they took a hike down the betsie it would be an all day event as well. Should I keep naming places? I only have to look online at this forum to see these locations. Does the DNR really not care about the snaggers?


Most do not understand the time involved in C.O's watching, witnessing, making contact, the long walk back to the truck, running of a lein, writing the ticket and then repeat the whole act all over again if word has not gotten out about there presence.
I have witnessed a few house cleanings along our salmon rivers but it took multiple C.O's, some undercover, to put it all together. 
It's not a feat you will witness on a daily basis as most C.O's also have other duties and responsibilities within the county they patrol that need attention as well.


----------



## glucas

Trout King said:


> Salmon are a kind of fish right? How do they run?


 With both feet!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jfish

wintrrun said:


> Most do not understand the time involved in C.O's watching, witnessing, making contact, the long walk back to the truck, running of a lein, writing the ticket and then repeat the whole act all over again if word has not gotten out about there presence.
> I have witnessed a few house cleanings along our salmon rivers but it took multiple C.O's, some undercover, to put it all together.
> It's not a feat you will witness on a daily basis as most C.O's also have other duties and responsibilities within the county they patrol that need attention as well.


I'm sure they do. They collect a guvment check.


----------



## tom01mxz800

They would get carpal tunnel at tippy.


----------



## wdf73

wintrrun said:


> Most do not understand the time involved in C.O's watching, witnessing, making contact, the long walk back to the truck, running of a lein, writing the ticket and then repeat the whole act all over again if word has not gotten out about there presence.
> I have witnessed a few house cleanings along our salmon rivers but it took multiple C.O's, some undercover, to put it all together.
> It's not a feat you will witness on a daily basis as most C.O's also have other duties and responsibilities within the county they patrol that need attention as well.


I agree. It appears that the officers pick out some of the more blatant violators and then move on to goose hunters or whatever. As nice as it would be to eliminate all the snaggers, it would be about as easy as eliminating all the terrorists.


----------



## 870

wintrrun said:


> Most do not understand the time involved in C.O's watching, witnessing, making contact, the long walk back to the truck, running of a lein, writing the ticket and then repeat the whole act all over again if word has not gotten out about there presence.
> I have witnessed a few house cleanings along our salmon rivers but it took multiple C.O's, some undercover, to put it all together.
> It's not a feat you will witness on a daily basis as most C.O's also have other duties and responsibilities within the county they patrol that need attention as well.



Ive seen it happen. Last year i was in my boat on the manistee, couple of c.o Pulled up next to me, basiclly just b.sed around for a min. (I was legally fishing) and guy in front was laying low in the bow watchin the bank guys with binos, when suddenly he said "lets go" the driver said later and floored it lol. They were up there for good hr. Haha. This was way down river of tippy too. S m h you could tell from 200yrds away those guys were just castin and jerkin all the way back. Also not to metion the guys ive seen casting the big lead lures. Dumbasses. I got rap hotline on speed dial



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

